# SW microbes live in lower level salinity?



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm got a bunch of dead rock, that was once live rock. Just can't afford to get live rock. So, I'm planning on putting my GSP in his larger tank (68 gal), and I want to match the salinity of what is in his current tank (28 gal) (that a neighbor is buying from me this weekend) because I know the filter (or good bacteria) isn't able to handle more salinity. I've been raising salinity slowly, but currently I keep getting a nitrite reading  If I get some substrate from a SW tank and put it in the new tank, is there any good reason to do this? Will it help with any possible cycling? Would any of the small creatures be able to live in salinity of 1.012? Or would getting that just create more waste, as they die off? 

I'm so worried about moving my little guy,because I'm afraid all the dead rock and crushed coral substrate may have tons of waste in it (though I rinsed it well) and create a hugh cycle, though I'm putting my existing fluval 305 on the new tank, and adding a emperor 400 also, with new filters.

Any ideas, before I take this plunge! 

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

If you just put the Rock form the 28g in the tank along with the substrate and nothing else, you will be ok. It will probably shot up a mini cycle, but should not take long nor be very dangerous. If you put all the dead rock in at the same time, this will give you a full blown cycle, as the bacteria will start to grow on it all, at the same time. Put your 28g in the new tank, then slowly like every 2-3 weeks add more rock. But, yoiu didnt' mention what salinity level the fish is in right now, and is it the 1.012 that you are going to bring it to right away?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Adding a scoop of "Live" substrate from a friend's tank will help to increase the beneficial bacteria, as well as the good reef bugs and worms. The deeper denitrifying bacteria will take a while to culture in your tank, especially if you are going through salinity changes.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> If you just put the Rock form the 28g in the tank along with the substrate and nothing else, you will be ok. It will probably shot up a mini cycle, but should not take long nor be very dangerous. If you put all the dead rock in at the same time, this will give you a full blown cycle, as the bacteria will start to grow on it all, at the same time. Put your 28g in the new tank, then slowly like every 2-3 weeks add more rock. But, yoiu didnt' mention what salinity level the fish is in right now, and is it the 1.012 that you are going to bring it to right away?



Okay, this may prevent me from selling my 28 gal to my neighbor for awhile. The rock is all new, It's not been in my 28 gallon. I've set the large tank up with the rock, and new substrate (because I don't want a sand bottom, which is in my 28 gal). I want to use the crushed coral I got, which is used but it was dried out for some time and I rinsed it. The only thing that would be the same in both tanks, is the fluval 305 filter and medium. So, your saying I would create a full cycle? Yikes! I can't have that. Taking substrate from a SW won't help? I'm matching the salinity in the new tank, with what is in the old, which is 1.012. I've started in guy in freshwater, and it's been about 2 1/2 months, and I'm at this salinity, but I'm battling a small nitrite reading. Thanks for your help!!

Gwen 

Gwen


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are my readings in my 68 gallon tank, with no fish. This surprises me I have nitrates already. I'm used to cycling FW and that takes weeks. What does this mean for my tank? Remember I put in "used" dead rock and substrate (rinsed) but I've added no other means of "waste"

ph 8.2
ammonia 0.25ppm
nitrite 0
nitrate 10ppm

Thanks!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You don't need to add anything to start a cycle, as you can see, it does it all by itself. Trates from your substrate form old tank? Is that what you used? Also, if you threw your filter on there, it will have some Trates in there also. But no worries, these are all good things, the bio load that thing has on it alone should make quick work of a cycle.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Good to know. Reading today .025 ammonia. 0 nitrites 10ppm nitrates. Substrate is not from old tank. Got arogite sand for free. Hearing different things. Does salinity have to b at fullsrine for live coral? If so what level?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Live Corals yes, you should keep it at 1.025-1.026.
Also, I might add to test for these levels also if yoiu plan on Reefing it up.
ALK-8-12
Magnesium- 1200-1400
Calcium- 400-460
Phosphate- less than .01


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Oops. Should read full marine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Wait. I don't mean corals I mean live rock. Sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

FOWLR Tank only requires it to be 1.017-1.027 very wide range.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> FOWLR Tank only requires it to be 1.017-1.027 very wide range.


You've been so helpful. Not sure you can figure out this for me, but if I currently have the water in the 68 gal at 1.012 and want to go to 1.017, and have left room to add water, do you have a clue how much salt I should add to get there??

I would say I can add another 10-15 possible gallons of water to fill the tank, and I want to bump the salinity up so I can get some live rock.

gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Depends on the salt your using I believe. The inscructiions on the bag should give you an idea how many cups to use. But if your mixing it in a small bucket first, then adding it to the tank water, if I guess here, I'd say mix a gallon at 3 times a gallon mix. I'd its still low after that, yiu can always take alittle water out of the tank to add a higher mix again.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Depends on the salt your using I believe. The inscructiions on the bag should give you an idea how many cups to use. But if your mixing it in a small bucket first, then adding it to the tank water, if I guess here, I'd say mix a gallon at 3 times a gallon mix. I'd its still low after that, yiu can always take alittle water out of the tank to add a higher mix again.


Okay, last question :lol: I've got the 68 gallon at salinity of 1.018 with a filter running on it. Couple pieces of live rock and 8 cups of substrate from someone running a coral only marine tank added yesterday. When the tank finishes cycling, will I have any problems when I move the other filter, a fluval 305 (I'll run two filters until tank is well established) that is on the 28 gallon with salinity of 1.012? I'm worried the good bacteria in the fluval will not manage the higher salinity. I'm I worry needlessly? I hope that makes sense. I can't take the fluval over yet, because my GSP is in that tank, and needs to have a filter running. Thanks much!!

Gwen


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's a picture - ignore the reflection from outside 

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

To be honest, I don't know wether the bacteria will be ok going from 1.018 to 1.012. Never had anyone take them from Marine to Brackish.:dunno:

Tank looks good though. =)


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> FOWLR Tank only requires it to be 1.017-1.027 very wide range.


Reefing madness - thanks for all your help. Another forum (puffers) is telling me that Live rock won't live in 1.017, but I'm not raising the salinity anymore at this point than where it's at at 1.018. If the live rock dies, so be it, but I'm counting on you being correct :-D Currently, parameters are reading some ammonia .025 and nitrates at 5ppm, but no nitrites!

I'm going to see what happens when I move the other filter over to higher salinity. I'll keep an eye on the water parameters, and should be okay, because it is just one small GSP in a 68 gallon.

Thanks again. I'll keep you posted 

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

The Live Rock is not going to die at 1.017. The bacteria will grow on it no matter what salinity level you have it in. But if you raise or lower it to fast that specific bacteria that was growng may die off, but new bacteria will gorw in its place.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

So, can you help me understand how SW cycles? If I'm now getting a reading of .50 for ammonia, and 10ppm for nitrates, but have 0 nitrites, will I expect to see some nitrites, or could the tank cycle without that happening?

I'm trying to figure out how long this will take, because I have someone who wants to take my smaller tank, when I upgrade my fish to this larger tank. It's tough being inpatient :lol:

Thanks

gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Umm, well. Typical cycle time without using Fully Cured Live Rock is..........4-6 weeks. You won't be adding anything to the tank until the Trates come under 40.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Umm, well. Typical cycle time without using Fully Cured Live Rock is..........4-6 weeks. You won't be adding anything to the tank until the Trates come under 40.


Check this out!! :lol: I don't know if you can see it in the picture. I see tiny, tiny corals poking out from a tube like thing. They are on the piece of live rock I got. Will cycling kill them? Is it true I'll have to start seeing nitrites before the tank will actually cycle? I have both ammonia and nitrates, but no nitrites. I guess the sad thing is the GSP may eat them when he gets in the tank 

Gwen


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

This pic is a bit better


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You will see all kinds of life forms growing on Live Rock. The lil critters like that normally survive the cyclying process. And I have no idea if your GSP will eat them or not.


----------

